# Value Investors: Are you buying now and if yes, what?!



## VSntchr (11 February 2011)

With midyear reporting season starting to kick off, alot of careful analysis is being undertaken by serious value investors, including myself.

Thus far I have not unearthed anything new worthy of investing, or discussing.

What about fellow ASF users?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (11 February 2011)

*Re: Value Investors: Are you buying now and if yes, what!*

I haven't bought today but I have made investments in the past month,

I have also sold put options on some things, which is a kin to buying the stock (in my mind any way)

There are always companies who's current price represents good value and should be bought, Just as there are always companies who's price is so dangerously high they should be sold.


----------



## Market Depth (11 February 2011)

Toll Holdings
Ten Network
BHP 
CBA
Perilya
peninsula Energy

BHP, CBA, Perilya, I already have core postions on these, and 'Top up' when the times right.

Toll, Ten, and Peninsula Energy are my most recent of purchases.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (11 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> Toll Holdings
> Ten Network
> BHP
> CBA
> ...




You have 2 that I have been writing some puts against. 

BHP $39.50, 
CBA $44.00 and $48.00


----------



## VSntchr (11 February 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> You have 2 that I have been writing some puts against.
> 
> BHP $39.50,
> CBA $44.00 and $48.00




I wish I had the collateral to write puts on some of the bigger cap stocks...wouldn't mind at all getting exercised on a $44 CBA put


----------



## Market Depth (11 February 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> You have 2 that I have been writing some puts against.
> 
> BHP $39.50,
> CBA $44.00 and $48.00




Are they 'Uncovered Writes' TB? or do you own the assets? I'm betting that BHP and CBA continue to rise. Your obviously hoping for the same outcome as me


----------



## robusta (11 February 2011)

VSntchr said:


> With midyear reporting season starting to kick off, alot of careful analysis is being undertaken by serious value investors, including myself.
> 
> Thus far I have not unearthed anything new worthy of investing, or discussing.
> 
> What about fellow ASF users?




Having trouble finding anything that ticks all the boxes for me. My portfolio is 6.8% cash at call and will probably take some more profits if sp keep on increasing at current rate.

A couple of micro caps I have my eye on but not sure if they will make the grade this reporting season or next couple if at all. The main thing I am having trouble finding is competitive advantage and the ability to retain high % of profit at high ROE.


----------



## VSntchr (11 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> Are they 'Uncovered Writes' TB? or do you own the assets? I'm betting that BHP and CBA continue to rise. Your obviously hoping for the same outcome as me




Whilst ill let TB respond for himself, if it were me I would love for a stock such as CBA to fall to $44 after writing the put...you have your premium..plus you'v bought the stock for a bargain to its intrinsic value. Assuming of course that the reason for the drop is just noise and not a direct fundamental to the business...


----------



## robusta (11 February 2011)

Guess I could throw ISS into this thread I bought it 18 Jan @.16

To be completely honest it only ticks most of my boxes, the stretch was competitive advantage.

DYOR and realise this is a micro cap with low liquidity and lumpy revenues.

To compensate me for the above risks I believe it is at a substantual discount to IV but only confident to make a small investment (3.9% of portfolio)


----------



## Tyler Durden (11 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> Toll Holdings
> Ten Network
> BHP
> CBA
> ...




I've had TEN on my radar for a while now, I was close to buying it at $1.49 and lucky I didn't, because it went down as low as $1.41 I think recently. I like the new Channel 11, but I still find myself questioning the moden spread of television in general, especially given the internet and all.

I have also considered TOLL but haven't looked much into it. The only reason I thought about it was the advent of internet shopping = more deliveries.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 February 2011)

Just a brief reminder to all those posting stocks that they are buying to also post reasons why you felt they represented value at the price you paid for them.

This will help others reading the thread to understand more fully why you decided to buy.

Many thanks!


----------



## Market Depth (11 February 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I've had TEN on my radar for a while now, I was close to buying it at $1.49 and lucky I didn't, because it went down as low as $1.41 I think recently. I like the new Channel 11, but I still find myself questioning the moden spread of television in general, especially given the internet and all.
> 
> I have also considered TOLL but haven't looked much into it. The only reason I thought about it was the advent of internet shopping = more deliveries.




Ten for me was a bit of a 'Bottom Fish', but with Ten moving to a 24hr sport channel soon, AFL, Grand Prix, Formula1, Rugby14's and more, the advertising dollar made it worth a look Also Ten is the leader in HD broadcasts. The Packer, Murdoch buy up also gave me more confidence. If I'm honest, more of a 'Medium Term' holding, in the Fickle media world. This is the first dipping of my toes into this sector.

Always wanted a slice in Toll, but being a 'Market Darling' for quite some time, the price just kept me at bay. A good business at a reasonable price at these levels IMHO. Didn't even think of the internet delivery thing, I like your thinking


----------



## Tysonboss1 (11 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> Are they 'Uncovered Writes' TB? or do you own the assets? I'm betting that BHP and CBA continue to rise. Your obviously hoping for the same outcome as me




They are naked put options, So If they drop below that strike price I have to take the stock, which I have funding for, If not I just keep the premium.

I don't own either CBA or BHP stock at the moment so I don't really care what happens to their share price. 

Generally I prefer shares prices going down, That's when I can use My money effectively.


----------



## ROE (12 February 2011)

VSntchr said:


> With midyear reporting season starting to kick off, alot of careful analysis is being undertaken by serious value investors, including myself.
> 
> Thus far I have not unearthed anything new worthy of investing, or discussing.
> 
> What about fellow ASF users?




Last stock I bought was QBE in November and  FPS (unknown here not on the forum) recently positioning for return of the bull 

leave the rest of the cash collecting 5.5% in comsec cash account
I'm happy with a few hundred bucks interest a month till I find something compelling...

dividend will soon filled the coffer and that can sit collecting interest at as well.


----------



## VSntchr (12 February 2011)

ROE said:


> Last stock I bought was QBE in November and  FPS (unknown here not on the forum) recently positioning for return of the bull
> 
> leave the rest of the cash collecting 5.5% in comsec cash account
> I'm happy with a few hundred bucks interest a month till I find something compelling...
> ...




Ahh, interesting! I have Fiducian on my watchlist and I do think it is cheap...the only thing that was holding back my purchase of these shares is a lack of consistent and smooth growth. I am questioning how big this company can become?
Other than that this cpy ticks all the boxes for me....

QBE is also on my watchlist and I will be considering a purchase if they fall to around $16 again...


----------



## Tightwad (14 February 2011)

My last buy was SWL, bought some at 2.20.. and for some reason i couldn't wait and topped up at 2.40.   It rose to about its previous high of 2.68 recently, now at 2.55.

I'd been looking at it for a while, was one of those stocks i'd missed the boat on and with the floods was knocked right down.  There may be a bit of turbulence, but any possible losses won't show up for a while.  

I have some interest in MIN at the moment, and MCE is supposed to be below its IV  which is a bit suprising.  I've tried to pick up more but it hasn't dropped enough for me.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (14 February 2011)

My last purchase was SMX (SMS Management and Technology) about two months ago.  Was looking to accumulate some more today but the share price bolted compared to its close on Friday so I'll probably hold off buying any more for a little while.  SMX reports on Wednesday, so I could miss the boat if the report is positive.

Overall, I think the market has run fairly hard over the last couple of months and I am struggling to identify high quality companies at discount prices.


----------



## ROE (14 February 2011)

Does it count if you top up stock...I tend to top up rather than buy new stock
as I already know the business ...

I been toping up CCV, twice in the last 6 months, but depend how thing go more money will get allocated to this stock.

I'm hanging out for first half report.

Management has good long term (5 years) and short term plan.


----------



## tinhat (15 February 2011)

Not much on my watch list that is in upswing that is at a large enough discount to value. This year I have bought:

EQN
FGE
MCE
WEB - got stopped out last week. made a loss.
PNA
RMD - never buy a falling stock. I broke that rule.
HZN
MML

I already had some of  these and topped up in January.

Watch list:
CST
CSL
INV
WTF
BKN
WSA
MGX

I might increase one one or two of my holdings or buy one or two from the short list in the short term but I might sell some bank stocks to do so and keep my cash position at its current 20%.


----------

